
Westworld showrunners are creating a Fallout show for Amazon - afkqs
https://www.theverge.com/21311513/amazon-fallout-tv-show-prime-video-westworld-creators-bethesda
======
CM30
Hmm, seems like we're getting a lot of video game adaptations recently.
Everything from Fallout to Castlevania to Mario, Sonic, Minecraft and even
Tetris seem to be in the running for adaptations right now, with the full list
likely going into the hundreds:

[https://editorial.rottentomatoes.com/article/every-
upcoming-...](https://editorial.rottentomatoes.com/article/every-upcoming-
video-game-movie-and-tv-adaptation/)

Wonder what the cause for this is? Video game adaptations certainly aren't a
new thing, but it seems like the number in development has just skyrocketed
recently.

~~~
danbolt
I'm not an expert in this by any means, but part of me wonders if it's
partially because demographics that have grown up with video games have
started to reach a majority point. I could guess in a blunt way that Gen
X'ers, Millenials, and Zoomers have all been exposed to video games in their
childhoods. They've all had some exposure to Sonic the Hedgehog, for instance,
so it might seem like a more safe bet for a movie producer.

------
rasz
They should of optioned Cyberpunk 2077. Season 3 of Westworld was just a copy
of Cyberpunk 2077 trailers anyway.

